# Need budget flash recommendations



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm a Canon user that shoots with my T3i and am looking to upgrade to the 5D Mark II and 7D in the future so the flash must be compatible with at least one of those models as well.

What I'm looking for (please note that I'm a noob with flashes because I particularly shoot wildlife and sports):

TTL
Swivel
Has a reach of at least 20+ feet
Can be set as a slave
Decent recycling time
Has available diffusers that fit it
Can support windows 7 or 8

That last part was a joke.
Budget: $75

Hopefully there is a good one out there for around that price range. I've looked but I want to be sure that I've looked hard enough.

If it matters, it'll be used for portraits, macro, and other misc stuff (don't mention the ring flash, I know about it).

Here is a picture of my cat Tigger


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2012)

Metz 60 CT-4.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/800898895-USE/Metz_MZ5240_60CT_4_TTL_Flash_Kit.html


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 2, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Metz 60 CT-4.
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/800898895-USE/Metz_MZ5240_60CT_4_TTL_Flash_Kit.html



That's breaking the budget


----------



## pgriz (Nov 2, 2012)

I think he's letting you know that other than the used bin, that's about as cheap as you're going to get.  BTW Derrel, that link was flagged by my software as "dangerous" and "known malware page".


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 2, 2012)

if you dont care about ttl the YN 560 II is awesome


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 2, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> That last part was a joke.
> *Budget: $75*



The budget was the joke, right?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2012)

pgriz said:


> I think he's letting you know that other than the used bin, that's about as cheap as you're going to get.  BTW Derrel, that link was flagged by my software as "dangerous" and "known malware page".



Well, we ALL KNOW that *the B&H web site is dangerous* to one's wallet, checking account, and credit cards!!!!


----------



## Yantropov (Nov 2, 2012)

Derrel said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's letting you know that other than the used bin, that's about as cheap as you're going to get.  BTW Derrel, that link was flagged by my software as "dangerous" and "known malware page".
> ...



I learned that.... yes!


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 2, 2012)

Youngnuo 560.  For that budget you should probably give up on the TTL.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 2, 2012)

I feel like the first flash shouldnt have TTL anyways, forces one to learn manual mode, I hear TTL can be dangerous if you dont know what your doing.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yantropov said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...



I want your sig, teach me the ways


----------



## ghache (Nov 2, 2012)

like everyone said, forget about TTL for that price....its not realistic 

i have a couple sb-600 for my ttl on camera work but the other day i was looking at the nissins ttl flash and they seems like a good deal.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 2, 2012)

ghache said:
			
		

> like everyone said, forget about TTL for that price....its not realistic
> 
> i have a couple sb-600 for my ttl on camera work but the other day i was looking at the nissins ttl flash and they seems like a good deal.



I've seen some TTL flashes online for this price range and even lower, of course their all off brand. I just wanted to make sure that I looked hard enough


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 2, 2012)

Which ones?  I'm curious.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 2, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> I've seen some TTL flashes online for this price range and even lower, of course their all off brand. I just wanted to make sure that I looked hard enough



Why not buy one of the ones you found if they have all of those features? Instead you acted oblivious to the existence of an all in one wonder flash (which I doubt you've found with all the features listed for sub $75)

And no, you didn't want to look hard... You wanted others to render suggestions for you.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 2, 2012)

JAC526 said:
			
		

> Which ones?  I'm curious.



Look on Amazon, there's a lot


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Why not buy one of the ones you found if they have all of those features? Instead you acted oblivious to the existence of an all in one wonder flash (which I doubt you've found with all the features listed for sub $75)
> 
> And no, you didn't want to look hard... You wanted others to render suggestions for you.



I looked hard, but wanted to know if there was any I haven't seen yet


----------



## panblue (Nov 2, 2012)

Thrift store Vivitar


----------



## JSER (Nov 2, 2012)

I assume you are not serious at $75

Nope, just checked it isnt April 1st,


----------



## panblue (Nov 2, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Youngnuo 560.  For that budget you should probably give up on the TTL.


Yep..M/red dot/blue dot. Add 2 or 3 stops on top.


----------



## laynea24 (Nov 2, 2012)

When I bought my first flash.. Not too long ago... TTL was important to me too. I despise it. I never use it! My advice: Don't bother spending the extra cash just for TTL, especially with a budget that low.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2012)

panblue said:


> Thrift store Vivitar


I saw a decent-looking Vivitar at Goodwill last week for $10.95...the cool thing about those (this was a Vivitar 233, if my memory is correct), is the very SIMPLE, clear, and logical control system, and the simple, slide-rule-type distance-and-f/stop chart these pre-LED, and a pre-LCD display flash units used!!! They are SO EASY to use!!! And, they were well-made, Made in Japan items, made by good companies for sale as "Vivitar"...and not this el-cheapo Chinese made stuff that can survive one, maybe two drops to the floor before breaking down...


----------



## ghache (Nov 2, 2012)

As a first flash, i always recommend to buy a good ttl flash you can use oncamera with a big large bounce card. I wouldn't never go to an event a party, or even for the occasional home snapshot, without a good ttyl flash.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 2, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bull****.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 2, 2012)

laynea24 said:
			
		

> When I bought my first flash.. Not too long ago... TTL was important to me too. I despise it. I never use it! My advice: Don't bother spending the extra cash just for TTL, especially with a budget that low.



I'm not a studio photographer so I don't mind it


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 2, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> I'm not a studio photographer so I don't mind it



Studio photographers generally don't use TTL. Unless I am interpreting your response incorrectly.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Studio photographers generally don't use TTL. Unless I am interpreting your response incorrectly.



Incorrectly


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 2, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Metz



I'll second that emotion.

As a Metz user, I just love them. They take a beating and keep on flashing.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 2, 2012)

So where are the links to these all in one über flashes that you speak of for 75 bones?


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> So where are the links to these all in one über flashes that you speak of for 75 bones?



Here is the best one I've found so far:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/cr/B00660H6KU/ref=aw_d_cr_photo?qid=1351880932&sr=8-1

Someone has reviewed that it works with their T3i. I will research more to see what other cameras it's compatible with. 

If anyone knows of any better ones around my price range, it'd help tremendously.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 4, 2012)

Bump


----------

